# tea tree oil



## simplymcghie (Sep 29, 2011)

what blends well with tea tree essential oil (what smells good with it)?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 29, 2011)

I think peppermint and lavender both blend well with it.  Don't use too much, it can be very medicinal.  I love the smell of it, but many people don't!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 29, 2011)

lavender
mint
eucalyptus
lemongrass/litsea/lemon 5x


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like patchouli with it as well.  I made a straight tea tree about 8 weeks ago.  The scent has really mellowed, not as medicinal, more earthy.  I think with a touch of patchouli it would be very earthy.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 30, 2011)

I've used it in my calendula and chamomile soap and it smells really nice after cure.  As kharmon320 said, the medicinal smell does mellow with the cure.


----------



## carebear (Sep 30, 2011)

MMMM - Rainbow Meadow capricorn blend
http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... p?BID=1454



ESSENTIAL OIL	PARTS
Anise	15
Lavender 40/42	25
Peppermint	5
Tea Tree	15


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I am glad to hear that the medicinal smell mellows out.  I will put straight tea tree oil on cuts and I don't mind it at all.  But we make soap with others in mind.  Or end up with more than we can ever use in one scent!  I will give it a try.  I have bought it in handmade soap, just never made it myself.  Mixed with lavender and peppermint it would be a dream!


----------



## simplymcghie (Oct 3, 2011)

so for those who have used it in CP soap, what usage level do you recommend for a scent that will last but wont be too overpowering?

And just as a little aside, when researching Tea Tree Oil, I discovered that it can be used in the treatment of warts so I'm giving it a try on a wart I've had for years.  I've tried everything under the sun on it except for this so lets see how it goes


----------



## agriffin (Oct 3, 2011)

simplymcghie said:
			
		

> so for those who have used it in CP soap, what usage level do you recommend for a scent that will last but wont be too overpowering?
> 
> And just as a little aside, when researching Tea Tree Oil, I discovered that it can be used in the treatment of warts so I'm giving it a try on a wart I've had for years.  I've tried everything under the sun on it except for this so lets see how it goes



It's also good on ring worm.


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Lavender and Lime!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2011)

Tea Tree and Peppermint is a good seller for me.


----------



## ghoshsmita (Sep 20, 2020)

simplymcghie said:


> so for those who have used it in CP soap, what usage level do you recommend for a scent that will last but wont be too overpowering?
> 
> And just as a little aside, when researching Tea Tree Oil, I discovered that it can be used in the treatment of warts so I'm giving it a try on a wart I've had for years.  I've tried everything under the sun on it except for this so lets see how it goes


Stumbled upon this 9 years later... did it help with warts? My son has a tiny wart on one of his fingers. I could try it then.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2020)

ghoshsmita said:


> Stumbled upon this 9 years later... did it help with warts? My son has a tiny wart on one of his fingers. I could try it then.


The person you quoted hasn’t been here since 2012.  Not likely to get an answer.


----------



## ghoshsmita (Sep 20, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> The person you quoted hasn’t been here since 2012.  Not likely to get an answer.


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2020)

ghoshsmita said:


> Thank you for letting me know.


If you click on the persons name it will tell you when they were last here. That will help with not pulling up dead threads.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Sep 20, 2020)

simplymcghie said:


> so for those who have used it in CP soap, what usage level do you recommend for a scent that will last but wont be too overpowering?
> 
> And just as a little aside, when researching Tea Tree Oil, I discovered that it can be used in the treatment of warts so I'm giving it a try on a wart I've had for years.  I've tried everything under the sun on it except for this so lets see how it goes


I’ve used apple cider vinegar to get rid of one I had On my foot. Worked like a charm!


----------



## The Park Bench (Sep 20, 2020)

ghoshsmita said:


> Stumbled upon this 9 years later... did it help with warts? My son has a tiny wart on one of his fingers. I could try it then.


I used duct tape on my kids when they had warts, it worked!


----------



## SPowers (Sep 20, 2020)

I've used it with citrus scents.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2020)

Claudette Carignan said:


> I’ve used apple cider vinegar to get rid of one I had On my foot. Worked like a charm!


once again as per my previous post. The poster hasn’t been here since 2012.  This is a really old post and most posters have not been here since 2012. Feel free to start a new post.


----------



## DKing (Sep 20, 2020)

I second the apple cider vineagar one.  Use apple cider vineagar with the mother in it, soak a small piece of cotton ball and place it on the wart, then cover with a bandaid.  Change it out a couple times a day or so.  In a few days it will start turning black as the wart dies.  Works wonderfully!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 20, 2020)

simplymcghie said:


> what blends well with tea tree essential oil (what smells good with it)?


I didn't have quite enough Tea Tree EO for a batch I made recently. I added Bay Laurel EO to it. Turned out to be a very nice blend. It was a special request for a customer. She commented on how much she liked blend.


simplymcghie said:


> so for those who have used it in CP soap, what usage level do you recommend for a scent that will last but wont be too overpowering?


For straight tea tree, 0.85 oz PPO; for the bay laurel blend I used 1 oz. PPO. I can smell it the minute I walk into the cure room, aka, guest bedroom. Not overpowering, just really nice. Takes the edge off the tea tree IMHO.


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I didn't have quite enough Tea Tree EO for a batch I made recently. I added Bay Laurel EO to it. Turned out to be a very nice blend. It was a special request for a customer. She commented on how much she liked blend.
> 
> For straight tea tree, 0.85 oz PPO; for the bay laurel blend I used 1 oz. PPO. I can smell it the minute I walk into the cure room, aka, guest bedroom. Not overpowering, just really nice. Takes the edge off the tea tree IMHO.


Zany, as Shunt said - this post is from 2011 and the person you are answering hasn't been here since 2012.


----------

